# mouse in the house... needs help



## chitown (Nov 29, 2011)

I have some deep dish aluminum fenders that have a little character and some war wounds also. Rear has the aluminum mouse light. I am going to get a re-pop lens and would like to know if I have to pop those rivets holding the light bracket in place when putting in the new lens?

View attachment 33108

View attachment 33109

View attachment 33110


----------



## chitown (Dec 1, 2011)

View attachment 33331


Anybody have one of these mouse tail lights??? and have put in a new lens??? Hoping I can maneuver the lens in without having to re-rivet the bracket.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 1, 2011)

I have one of these as well as a couple of defenders that need the side lens replaced...same issue.
I don't see any way to replace a lens without at least removing one of the rivets as things are real tight and obviously these were assembled in a way without the concern for replacing a lens down the road.
Chris


----------



## JOEL (Dec 1, 2011)

Yea, I tried wedging a lens between the rivets. It doesn't want to stay put.


----------



## chitown (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok, Thanks for the feedback.

Looks like I have no choice in the matter. I will have to create my own re-pop using red gummie bears.

Chris


----------

